# Peach Beans



## smokin peachey

Thought I would share my peach bean recipe with pics. 

Cubed up bacon ends from last weekends bacon smoke. ended up with 1 1/2 cups of fried bacon 

1 pack of bacon would work or if you like more add more. 
















After the bacon is fried remove all the bacon and add peppers and onions to the bacon grease. 
I used 1/2 a green, red and orange pepper and 1/2 an onion








1 large (117 oz) can of bush’s Original 








1 quart of home canned peaches 
Store bought peaches will work just fine. 







Add 1/8 cup of your favorite bbq rub. Taste and add more if you think needed. 
The rub I made has lots of heat so I added 3/4 cup of brown sugar. 

Into the smoker for 4 hours at 250 stir occasionally. 







These will be reheated next day so after they cooled I dumped them into a crockpot for reheating. 
They have a nice smokey bean and peach-ey flavor. 

Enjoy!


----------



## zippy12

Nice!  love the peach idea...

Ooooh that smell
Can't you smell that smell -Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Going to snag up some canned peaches for these!


----------



## fivetricks

Bookmarked!


----------



## Winterrider

Looks like a keeper for Sure.


----------



## Hawging It

smokin peachey said:


> Thought I would share my peach bean recipe with pics.
> 
> Cubed up bacon ends from last weekends bacon smoke. ended up with 1 1/2 cups of fried bacon
> 
> 1 pack of bacon would work or if you like more add more.
> 
> View attachment 390016
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390017
> 
> 
> 
> After the bacon is fried remove all the bacon and add peppers and onions to the bacon grease.
> I used 1/2 a green, red and orange pepper and 1/2 an onion
> 
> View attachment 390018
> 
> 
> 
> 1 large (117 oz) can of bush’s Original
> 
> 
> View attachment 390019
> 
> 
> 1 quart of home canned peaches
> Store bought peaches will work just fine.
> 
> View attachment 390020
> 
> 
> Add 1/8 cup of your favorite bbq rub. Taste and add more if you think needed.
> The rub I made has lots of heat so I added 3/4 cup of brown sugar.
> 
> Into the smoker for 4 hours at 250 stir occasionally.
> 
> View attachment 390021
> 
> 
> These will be reheated next day so after they cooled I dumped them into a crockpot for reheating.
> They have a nice smokey bean and peach-ey flavor.
> 
> Enjoy!


Looks dang good!  I will definitely try that! Thanks for sharing


----------



## pc farmer

Finally I have your bean recipe.    These are great.


----------



## smokin peachey

Thanks for your likes, tunes(zippy) and comments. If you try them out I would be interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## chopsaw

Looks and sounds great . Have to try this one .


----------



## fivetricks

Quick question.

We're your peaches packed in water or something else? Also, did you add the liquid from said peaches into the beans?


----------



## smokin peachey

fivetricks said:


> Quick question.
> 
> We're your peaches packed in water or something else? Also, did you add the liquid from said peaches into the beans?



The peaches are packed with some sugar and water. And I added most of the liquid to the beans. 

I want to try them with store bought canned peaches or peach pie filling sometime


----------



## flatbroke

Congrats on the carousel.  I didn't care for the other bean recipe floating around.  will try these out


----------



## smokin peachey

flatbroke said:


> Congrats on the carousel.  I didn't care for the other bean recipe floating around.  will try these out



If you keep out the brown sugar maybe they won’t be to sweet for you.


----------



## fivetricks

Ooh .I bet peach pie filling would be good.



flatbroke said:


> Congrats on the carousel.  I didn't care for the other bean recipe floating around.  will try these out



I have to add tons of extra ketchup and brown sugar to that recipe myself to make it to my liking.


----------



## gary s

Looks mighty Tasty

Gary


----------



## 73saint

This is just one of those things, I would have never thought of but you just know it’s gotta be good!   Big like!

I’m trying this next time I do baked beans.


----------



## smokin peachey

73saint said:


> This is just one of those things, I would have never thought of but you just know it’s gotta be good!   Big like!
> 
> I’m trying this next time I do baked beans.



It’s one of those things you can adjust to your liking. I think some pulled pork instead of or with (you can’t have to much pig) the bacon would also be good.


----------



## smokin peachey

The beans were served with some ribs. Both reheated next day. 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/baby-backs.285134/#post-1936433


----------



## DanMcG

Thanks for sharing your recipe Peachey, I'll definitely give it a try!


----------



## indaswamp

X2 what dan said.....now I got to go buy some peaches!!! Looks like a great recipe!


----------



## hardcookin

smokin peachey said:


> The peaches are packed with some sugar and water. And I added most of the liquid to the beans.
> 
> I want to try them with store bought canned peaches or peach pie filling sometime



Peachy I use pretty much same recipe, but I use Apple pie filling and just cut apples into smaller chunks. Have yet to try peach,but now I'm gonna try it.
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## gmc2003

Beans are looking good, bet they tasted better. I haven't tried fruit in my beans yet...but now you have me rethinking that.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## GATOR240

Looking good Peachey. I could really go for some more of those right now! Maybe I'll make some this weekend. Congrats on making the carousel.


----------



## smokin peachey

Reheated some beans to go with my burger tonight. Still tasty!


----------



## smokin peachey

gary s said:


> Looks mighty Tasty
> 
> Gary





danmcg said:


> Thanks for sharing your recipe Peachey, I'll definitely give it a try!





gmc2003 said:


> Beans are looking good, bet they tasted better. I haven't tried fruit in my beans yet...but now you have me rethinking that.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris





GATOR240 said:


> Looking good Peachey. I could really go for some more of those right now! Maybe I'll make some this weekend. Congrats on making the carousel.



Thanks all.


----------



## fivetricks

Well peachy, I just returned from the store with beans and peach pie filling. So, barring unforeseen circumstances, I'll have your answer on Saturday at some point. Going to make them Friday morning before I go to work, smoke when I get home Friday night then cool overnight and reheat Saturday. That way I'll have an idea if they're better on day 1 or day 2


----------



## smokin peachey

fivetricks said:


> Well peachy, I just returned from the store with beans and peach pie filling. So, barring unforeseen circumstances, I'll have your answer on Saturday at some point. Going to make them Friday morning before I go to work, smoke when I get home Friday night then cool overnight and reheat Saturday. That way I'll have an idea if they're better on day 1 or day 2



Sounds good. I will be waiting to hear what you think about them.


----------



## chandler smoker

wow you've blown my mind with the peaches.  I've done pineapple for years.  I think i would want to add some anaheim or green chilis to give a touch of heat to off set the sweet.  Any thoughts on that?  most of my rubs are kid friendly (aka not spicy hot)


----------



## smokin peachey

chandler smoker said:


> wow you've blown my mind with the peaches.  I've done pineapple for years.  I think i would want to add some anaheim or green chilis to give a touch of heat to off set the sweet.  Any thoughts on that?  most of my rubs are kid friendly (aka not spicy hot)



Just add a splash of cayenne pepper or dice up some hot peppers. I would only add a small amount and then taste because you can always add more but it’s hard to remove after it’s to spicy. My rub has some cayenne in it so that spices them up good enough for me. You could always add the heat after serving if the rest of your family doesn’t like them spicy.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Great idea!! 
I've made Gary's beans and Dutch's beans (both of them with and without pineapple chunks) and love both of them.  Now I can't wait to try the peaches--I love peaches.  I like to use honey instead of brown sugar in mine.
POINT
Gary


----------



## smokin peachey

GaryHibbert said:


> Great idea!!
> I've made Gary's beans and Dutch's beans (both of them with and without pineapple chunks) and love both of them.  Now I can't wait to try the peaches--I love peaches.  I like to use honey instead of brown sugar in mine.
> POINT
> Gary



Thanks. 

Try them out and let me know what you think


----------



## fivetricks

Ok. So I made the peach beans w pie filling. Hard to compare considering I've never had the original version.

I made 83z of beans. Went with 1lb bacon and ended up having to use 2 normal size cans of pie filling. One just didn't seem to be enough.

They were pretty good. They had a different sort of sweetness to them. I had to resist putting BBQ sauce in them. I felt like they needed the BBQ sauce, but I also felt like that would have drowned the peach flavor out of it.

All in all a good pan of beans. Thanks for sharing the idea!


----------



## smokin peachey

fivetricks said:


> Ok. So I made the peach beans w pie filling. Hard to compare considering I've never had the original version.
> 
> I made 83z of beans. Went with 1lb bacon and ended up having to use 2 normal size cans of pie filling. One just didn't seem to be enough.
> 
> They were pretty good. They had a different sort of sweetness to them. I had to resist putting BBQ sauce in them. I felt like they needed the BBQ sauce, but I also felt like that would have drowned the peach flavor out of it.
> 
> All in all a good pan of beans. Thanks for sharing the idea!



Glad you enjoyed them. Try some bbq sauce if you want. This recipe can be personalized to your liking.


----------



## SmokinLogs

Looks pretty tasty! I’m gonna have to try that sometime. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chopsaw

Well I made these tonight . Was in a hurry , had the basic idea in my head . Turns out I wasn't to far off from the posted recipe . I added maple syrup , honey and hot sauce . I had to cook them in the oven , but the over smoked BBB ends I saved were perfect for this . Think I'll over smoke some more just for times I have to use the oven . 
Peachy , I already told you how much I liked these ,,, but man they are fantastic . So good . Thanks for sharing Bud .


----------



## smokin peachey

chopsaw said:


> Well I made these tonight . Was in a hurry , had the basic idea in my head . Turns out I wasn't to far off from the posted recipe . I added maple syrup , honey and hot sauce . I had to cook them in the oven , but the over smoked BBB ends I saved were perfect for this . Think I'll over smoke some more just for times I have to use the oven .
> Peachy , I already told you how much I liked these ,,, but man they are fantastic . So good . Thanks for sharing Bud .



I am glad you enjoyed them chop. It’s one of those recipes you can add to as you like. Glad you thought they were just Peachey hahahahaha!!


----------



## daveomak

Hey Peachy, Don't know how I missed this but.....   I ain't gonna miss any more....
Great choice on adding the peaches...   I can't wait to try it.....    ..


----------



## smokin peachey

daveomak said:


> Hey Peachy, Don't know how I missed this but.....   I ain't gonna miss any more....
> Great choice on adding the peaches...   I can't wait to try it.....    ..


Hey Dave hope you enjoy them. It is one of those recipes you can add or delete to your liking. 
Cant wait to hear your thoughts on  them. I personally like them we the peaches we can ourselves.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

This is a recipe that would be good with tri tip lasagna.


----------



## smokin peachey

Central PA Cowboy said:


> This is a recipe that would be good with tri tip lasagna.


I’ll wait to see your post bud!
I think my buddy  

 TNJAKE
 may have added a few things to them and would agree you should try them cowboy. Make them your own. Call them peach cowboy beans!


----------



## zippy12

Finally I have time to make these!  next weekend its on!


----------



## flatbroke

Never tried them. May give it a go. Let us know


----------



## flatbroke

What day you thinking?


----------



## yankee2bbq

flatbroke said:


> Never tried them. May give it a go. Let us know


They are really good. Family loves them. It’s all I make anymore.


----------



## smokin peachey

zippy12 said:


> Finally I have time to make these!  next weekend its on!


Hopefully it fits into your schedule


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Tried this recipe with the bacon that Chad sent me and the peaches Brad stopped by to give me. It was out of this world thanks to them. My girl Stacy even gave me that look, you know that one that says it’s a keeper. Thanks for the recipe, bud!


----------



## Colin1230

Peaches added to grocery list.


----------



## smokin peachey

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Tried this recipe with the bacon that Chad sent me and the peaches Brad stopped by to give me. It was out of this world thanks to them. My girl Stacy even gave me that look, you know that one that says it’s a keeper. Thanks for the recipe, bud!


 I am honored to be able to have helped you get the look from Stacy. I know a Chad and Brad how do I get them to drop off bacon and Peachey?


----------



## checkdude

Looks awesome and I love peaches. Got to give this a go! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## zippy12

I will do thes Saturday ... and a 1/2 batch


----------



## smokin peachey

checkdude said:


> Looks awesome and I love peaches. Got to give this a go! Thanks for the idea.


I look forward to hearing how you like them.


----------



## smokin peachey

zippy12 said:


> I will do thes Saturday ... and a 1/2 batch



Z
 zippy12
 sounds like a plan man what are you going to have with them?


----------



## zippy12

smokin peachey said:


> Z
> zippy12
> sounds like a plan man what are you going to have with them?


I dont can peaches and I am thinking frozen.  Whats you opinion 

 smokin peachey


----------



## 912smoker

I've always used peach pie filling but yours look amazing  ! Gotta try them now !


----------



## smokin peachey

zippy12 said:


> I dont can peaches and I am thinking frozen.  Whats you opinion
> 
> smokin peachey



Z
 zippy12
 i would get canned peaches. The syrup in canned peaches helps add to the flavor. Don’t add all the syrup or they will be to sweet. You could also grab some fresh peaches.


----------



## kkbait

Sounds like a winner


----------



## flatbroke

kkbait said:


> Sounds like a winner


Nice to see a long time member. Glad you are still on.


----------



## Workaholic

Bookmarked.  Sounds amazing.  Can't wait to try them.


----------



## GATOR240

flatbroke said:


> Nice to see a long time member. Glad you are still on.


Absolutely good to see a long time member that is still around. 

 kkbait

- Don't be shy.


----------



## pc farmer

Workaholic said:


> Bookmarked.  Sounds amazing.  Can't wait to try them.



They are amazing


----------



## Brokenhandle

flowers for all!


----------



## yankee2bbq

Brokenhandle said:


> flowers for all!


Thank you!


----------



## smokin peachey

kkbait said:


> Sounds like a winner


Let us know if you like them


----------



## smokin peachey

Workaholic said:


> Bookmarked.  Sounds amazing.  Can't wait to try them.


Can’t wait to hear how you like them


----------

